# Shaq is a clown



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Did any of you see the exclusive interview with shaq on espn? That guy is a crazy dude that quote about how he is a benze and he aint a beamer. Classic...... man where does this guy come up with those thoughts. He just dont care what he says its funny. I am so glad he is out of the western conference that just makes the all star games a lot more interesting this year. Shaq and Yao with an all star supporting cast on both sides. Oooh i cant wait for basketball to start.

Yao is now the most dominant center in the West.


----------



## RadicalDreamers (Jul 14, 2004)

A Houston vs Miami matchup in the Finals is very likely. I'm sure David Stern would prefer a LA vs Miami matchup, but he'll still be rolling in the cash with Houston vs Miami. 

Kinda dissapointed that we won't be seeing Yao vs Shaq 4 times in the regular season, though.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

If someone can light a fire underneath Yao this year i think he's gonna have a great season. I can't wait for the 04-05 schedule to come out so i can circle the Hou vs. Mia dates on my calender.

Btw, does Yao own a dog??? Coz if he does, maybe somebody can just shoot it and bring out the mean streak in him.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

What kind of sick human being would shoot a dog? That is going too far, Yao can still be the same type of player that he is, but just dunk the ball more because he missed a bunch of lay ups last year that were obviously easy dunks. Just work on dunking that ball Yao.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RadicalDreamers</b>!
> I'm sure David Stern would prefer a LA vs Miami matchup, but he'll still be rolling in the cash with Houston vs Miami.


Okay. The potential of a HOU-MIA finals is beyond belief as far as marketability.

Think:
-Another Rockets-Shaq finals. The only "two-great-centers" finals since Dream-Shaq.
-Jeff vs. Stan. Two brothers coaching against each other in the finals.
-Another great debate begins: Did an aging Shaq do it on his own, or was Wade more deserving of credit (if they win)? Was Wade better than Kobe? Was Tmac better than Kobe, or Wade? What about Yao? And don't forget blah blah blah.

Stern should crap his pants if this happens. Talk about a killer series.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay. The potential of a HOU-MIA finals is beyond belief as far as marketability.
> ...


haha yeah Shaq is hilarious.

I also cant wait for the Shaq and Wade vs. Yao and Tmac games.

Should be fun watching those games.
One Gundy has the best Center in the West and the other has the best in the East.

We could also make a avatar bet.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay. The potential of a HOU-MIA finals is beyond belief as far as marketability.
> ...


Wow that would be awesome.... that's like the complete contrast of a San Antonio v.s. Detroit final


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> What kind of sick human being would shoot a dog? That is going too far, Yao can still be the same type of player that he is, but just dunk the ball more because he missed a bunch of lay ups last year that were obviously easy dunks. Just work on dunking that ball Yao.


They shot Old Yeller. :laugh: 

OK, we'll lay off his pooch then. I'm sure Yao can be very successful with his current style of play, i just really believe that a bit more aggression brings out the better competitor in everyone.

BTW, they eat dogs in a lot of Asian countries... but that's beside the point.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

I still have to believe that a Miami-San Antonio finals would be the most intriguing finals out there, just because everytime Duncan and Shaq hook up, those games are always close. 

Although T-Mac still has to get out of the first round, there is no guarantee that will happen next year. Although, having Yao Ming as his sidekick is nice to have.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> 
> 
> They shot Old Yeller. :laugh:


They never shot Old Yeller! [/Phoebe]

Miami vs Houston would be a hundred times more watchable than Detroit vs. the Spurs. 

Alll I'd want to see is TMac dunk on Shaq.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 
> Although T-Mac still has to get out of the first round, there is no guarantee that will happen next year. Although, having Yao Ming as his sidekick is nice to have.


The question is, who is whose sidekick? Arguments could be made either way.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Btw, does Yao own a dog??? Coz if he does, maybe somebody can just shoot it and bring out the mean streak in him.


:rofl: 
where did u come up with that?? its hilarious


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> BTW, they eat dogs in a lot of Asian countries... but that's beside the point.


hahaha
i love that guy.. maybe the funniest in these boards!


----------

